# CE-Kennzeichnung (Verifizierung/Validierung)



## E-Michl (16 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie setzt ihr bei euch die Verifizierung/Validierung
für das CE Kennzeichen um?

Hat irgend jemand welche Checklisten oder ähnliches und kann helfen?

Ich habe das von meinem Chef reingedrückt bekommen
und steh jetzt auf dem Schlauch!


----------



## Tommi (16 Februar 2011)

Wir verwenden die Software Safexpert von der
Fa. IBF.

www.ibf.at

Schau mal, ob das das ist, was Du suchst.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## reliability (16 Februar 2011)

Hallo E-Michl,

wie lässt sich denn deine Aussage


E-Michl schrieb:


> Ich habe das von meinem Chef reingedrückt bekommen
> und steh jetzt auf dem Schlauch!


verstehen?

Hat er dir dein Aufgabengebiet genannt, oder nur gemeint: "E-Michl, kommen Sie mal her, sie machen ab heute CE!... "
Für was sollst du dich um die Verifizierung/Validierung kümmern? Bauteil/Baugruppe oder komplette Anlage?
Bist du nur für einen Unternehmensbereich zuständig (z.B. E-Konstruktion), oder für das komplette Unternehmen (Konstruktion´, Einkauf, Fertigung, Montage, usw.
Ich hab dir mal eine schöne Zusammenstellung zum Thema "Responsibility Management im Anlagenbau" beigefügt.

Mit der Software Safexpert habe ich auch bereits gearbeitet.
Dieses Tool unterstützt dich strukturiert bei der Erstellung einer Risikobeurteilung. Weiter haben wir es in Verbindung mit dem
Norm-Manager eingesetzt, über dieses Erweiterungstool lassen sich Normen suchen und auch Normen (die du natürlich trotzdem kaufen musst) verwalten. Ein sehr schönes Tool. Wir haben nur mit Übersetzungen "gekämpft", wenn der Kunde mal wieder im Vertrag die Übergabe der Risikobeurteilung verankert hatte..

Gruß


----------



## E-Michl (16 Februar 2011)

Servus Leute!

Sorry habe ich vergessen, CE Kennzeichnung an Maschinen.

Safeexpert habe ich schon mal getestet, (Demo) sieht recht gut aus.
Wird aber meinem Chef zu teuer sein, mal sehn.

Aber ich dachte es gibt irgendwelche einfachere Standardchecklisten,
wo man abhacken kann.

So eine Checkliste habe ich vor 3 Wochen bei einem Kunden gesehen, die wollte der aber nicht raus geben. Die hat der von einem sehr nahmhaften CE-Dienstleister.... bisschen gewundert hat mich das schon.

Klar Risikobeurteilungen machen wir auch bei unseren Maschinen, das ist auch soweit im Griff.


----------



## Tommi (16 Februar 2011)

E-Michl schrieb:


> Wird aber meinem Chef zu teuer sein, mal sehn.


 
Kostenlosen Käse gibt's nur in der Mausefalle.

Du sollst nicht abharken, Du sollst ne 
Gefährdungsbeurteilung machen.

Das hat einen Preis!!!!  ...  für Deinen Chef.

Laß Dich nicht vereinnamen (siehe Beitrag von reliability)...


----------



## Markus (16 Februar 2011)

reliability schrieb:


> Hallo E-Michl,
> 
> wie lässt sich denn deine Aussage
> 
> ...


 
*ACK*
das gepostete dokument ist super! vielen dank!


----------



## MSB (16 Februar 2011)

Du bist nun also derjenige der das CE-Zeichen vergibt, und dies so auch mit seiner Unterschrift auf der CE-Erklärung bestätigt.

Damit bestätigst *DU* nun also *ALLE* auf das Produkt anwendbaren Normen/Richtlinien:
a) genannt zu haben
b) in der gänze beurteilen zu können ob das Produkt jenen Normen auch entspricht
c) die ganze Dokumentation den gängigen Normen/Richtlinien entspricht und diese vollständig ist

Aus obigen Punkten ergibt sich, das du im Falle des Falles, nämlich das ihr als Hersteller
im Rahmen der Produkthaftung herangezogen werdet, der allererste bist, der in der Schusslinie der Rechtsverdreher steht.


Wie dir bei obiger grober Aufgabenbeschreibung nun eine allgemeine Checkliste irgend eines CE-Dienstleisters helfen soll,
weiß ich nicht.
Sicher kann man für diesen oder jenen Schritt Checklisten erstellen, aber das funktioniert
sicher nicht beim ganzheitlichen Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren.
Schon alleine bei der Gefährdungsbeurteilung, welche dann auch irgendwann mal in der Risikobeurteilung mündet,
ist es ganz und gar unmöglich das mal eben so mit ein paar Haken auf einer Checkliste zu handeln.

P.S.
Es wird an verschiedenen Stellen empfohlen, das derjenige der dafür verantwortlich zeichnet,
auch einen Sondervertrag erhält, und somit in Sicherheitsrelevanten Fragen nicht mehr an
Weisungen von z.B. Chefs gebunden ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Markus (16 Februar 2011)

E-Michl schrieb:


> Wird aber meinem Chef zu teuer sein, mal sehn.


 
sicher kann ich auch nur mit dem kopf schütteln wenn ich sowas lese.
und aussagen wie die von msb sind grundsätzlich richtig.
aber ich denke man darf nicht zu hart über ihn und seine unwissenheit herziehen - fakt ist das er dadurch dass er hier fragt immerhin zu den vielleicht 30% der maschinenbauern gehört die sich überhaupt um die MRL gedanken machen...


----------



## E-Michl (17 Februar 2011)

Hallo.
Nochmals eine Frage.

Bei Fa. Sick gibt es auch eine Safeexpert Software ist
das die gleiche wie bei Fa. IBF?


Wir sind bei der CE Kennzeichnung nicht ganz daneben im Prinzip wissen
wir schon was wir machen, wir möchten die Geschichte weiter ausbauen und besser werden....


----------



## Tommi (17 Februar 2011)

E-Michl schrieb:


> Bei Fa. Sick gibt es auch eine Safeexpert Software ist
> das die gleiche wie bei Fa. IBF?


 
Ja, ist dasselbe. Aber Fa. IBF ist der Hersteller und kennt sich aus.
Sick vertreibt das Programm nur.

Aber man kann auch direkt bei IBF kaufen.

Probier es aus, frag beide an...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (19 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
  ob man für eine Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN ISO 14121-1 eine Software benötigt kann man mit nein beantworten. Eine Software hilft nur bei der Durchführung, aber übernimmt keinerlei Entscheidungen, die muss der Konstrukteur immer noch selbst machen und auch die daraus resultierenden Sicherheitsmaßnahmen entwickelt der Konstrukteur.  Ob einem eine solche Software helfen kann ist auch abhängig von der Art der Maschine, wenn man eine Typ C Norm anwenden kann, ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht nötig da diese ja schon eine Risikobeurteilung enthält und man nur noch eine vereinfachte machen braucht. Ich kenne Konstrukteure die sowas mit Word machen oder es gibt auch einfache Checklisten hierfür. 
  Ich will damit nicht gegen Software schreiben, die ist eine schöne Sache beim Dokumentieren aber man benötigt nicht zwingend eine und es macht nicht immer Sinn!


----------



## Tommi (19 Februar 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Eine Software hilft nur bei der Durchführung, aber übernimmt keinerlei Entscheidungen


 
Wohl wahr, man kann Safexpert mit einem Programm zur Erstellung der Steuererklärung vergleichen.
Damit kann man auch dokumentieren, dass man im letzten Jahr kein zu
versteuerndes Einkommen hatte.
Im Safexpert kann man auch schreiben, dass man keine Schutzmaßnahme
gegen "Quetschen" an einer Exzenterpresse vorsieht und das Restrisiko
ausreichend gering ist.
Aber man dokumentiert mit Safexpert eine strukturierte Vorgehensweise.

Bei Audits sieht man mit Safexpert gut aus, passiert ein Unfall, wird sicherlich der fachliche korrekte Inhalt untersucht. Toi, toi, toi...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (13 März 2011)

Meine Chefs kamen auch immer mal wieder mit der "Checklisten-Idee". Aber letztlich ist es genauso unmöglich, die Sicherheit und CE-Konformität einer Maschine über eine Checkliste zu erreichen wie die Maschine durch Ankreuzen einer Checkliste automatisch zu konstruieren. 

Eine Checkliste kann einen sicher unterstützen, wenn man z.B. ähnliche Maschinen baut oder einen spezifischen Teilbereich beurteilen möchte (z.B. Gefährdungen, die durch einen Lichtvorhang entstehen können). Die Checklisten kannst Du aber eben nur dann sinnvoll nutzen, wenn Du sie aufgrund vorhandener Fachkunde selbst zusammengestellt hast. 
Das Problem ist, dass die Checklisten um allumfassend zu sein, Bücher füllen würde. Oder die Liste führt nur die wichtigen Stichworte auf zb. "kann der Lichtvorhang umgangen werden" - was konkret dahinter steht z.b. welche Spaltmaße ein Durchgreifen lt. EN ermöglichen musst Du wissen.

Wenn Du die aber hast, wirst Du die Schwachstellen schnell erkennen und die Listen nur als Doku ausfüllen. Was Ihr braucht ist der Aufbau von fachlichem Spezialwissen. Das kann man sich teils aus Kursen der BG aneignen, dazu die Normen, Fachliteratur, Foren etc.

Frage mal Deinen Chef, ob er auch irgend einen Mitarbeiter hernehmen würde und diesen für ihn die Steuererklärung machen lässt (der kann sich ja die Kentnisse dafür aneignen)? Sicher nicht. Aber für die ebenfalls strafrechtlich relevante Sicherheit scheint es möglich zu sein....

Gruss Andreas


----------

